# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  how vs what do you call sth

## kamka

So, what is the proper way of asking if you want to know the name of something?
Is it "How do you call it?" or "What do you call it?"?

----------


## rockzmom

> So, what is the proper way of asking if you want to know the name of something?
> Is it "How do you call it?" or "What do you call it?"?

 Hi Kamka, 
I think the term "proper" might depend upon where you are and who you are speaking with. If the person is someone you know very well or someone you don't know.  
If I was being very formal I might say, "What is this?" or "What's the name of this?" and point to it as well.
But if was speaking with someone in my family or with friends, I would be less formal and say, "What's this?" 
I hope that this helps,
RockzMom.

----------


## kamka

no, no, I'm talking about the particular structure "How/What do you call it?".
See, I remember asking this guy I knew "How do you call the thing you carry babies in" (I meant a pram, did not know the English word for it), and he answered "Come here the thing you carry babies in, come here" and then told me you're meant to say "WHAT do you call...". But, the thing is, up until now I think I've heard about a million people using both of the structures equally often and I simply got confused - is there a difference between the questions, or is one of them incorrect, despite being widely used? 
Thanks for the answer anyway, though  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

I'd go with "What do you call it."
While the other construction (not "_structure_"  ::  ) is not incorrect from the grammatical viewpont, it is better used, for example, in the following phrases: "How do you call Russia from Poland?" (i.e., what is the procedure for making a phone call), or "How do you call a meeting?" (i.e., what is the proper procedure for calling a meeting), etc.

----------


## chaika

What do you call this? What is this called? What is this? 
Don't use "how"-  we don't use "how" in this way. 
- What do you call your dog?
- Phydeaux. 
- How do you call your dog?
- Hey, ya mangy mutt, gitcher tail over here!

----------


## rockzmom

> no, no, I'm talking about the particular structure "How/What do you call it?".

 I am sooooo sorry that I misunderstood your question; however, I think it has been answered now.  ::  
Take care,
Rockzmom.

----------


## kamka

thanks everyone, greatly appreciated  ::

----------

